
Search War: Yahoo Opens Its Search Engine to Attack Google With An Army of Verticals - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/yahoo_opens_its_search_engine.php
======
dejb
Its a shame that often it takes 'last ditch' desperation for companies to
launch their most open technologies. If this is what it looks like then lot of
great ideas could be enabled. But one has to wonder how long 'BOSS' will exist
for if MS takes over.

~~~
aneesh
MS is all about separating search into verticals, as opposed to Google's one-
box-fits-all-queries approach. Live Search is desperate for anything that will
attract more queries, so I really doubt they'd kill BOSS.

------
lurkage
Ancient version: Gauls send swarms of untrained levies to attack Roman legion.

